# Beautiful 4 week old Babies,Surprise!



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

These are my new babies that just celebrated their 4 week old birthday on the Fourth of July!They have some very pretty colors and markings,anybody want to guess as to what sex they might be now?The 2 youngest are still ''pinning out'' thier colors,,The oldest is grey/with yellow spots on back of head,,the light pearl is a vivid yellow color,,,the dark pearl,is really pretty,with a yellow tail,and the shaft center is black,,,the 4th born is my little whiteface surprise!!!Im so patiently waiting for it to grow up,i so want to know if boy or girl for the whiteface,,i always wanted a grey bird with a ''whiteface''!!!!,lolol,,and the youngest is a little grey,,so far,,Im so proud of my first time parents,they have done a wonderful job!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congraulations on the babies...they look great.

Ok...the bright pearl actually looks like a cinnamon pearl and the other pearl is a normal pearl. Both of these would be female. All the others can be either sex.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank You Susanne!
Yes that first ''light pearl''shes bright,the pict doesnt do her justice as to the vivid color she has,and its possible for cinnamon to be in there too,the breeder i got Momma from had all the birds in one cage and i dont think he knew what was what!!,and the ''dark pearl''she is a lil beauty too!I call them ''bright''and ''dark'' to keep them straight,and the oldest,and 2nd born have some darkness to their lil beaks;-),,,,let me ask your opinion,,do you band your birds?I know this can start a whole new thread,but,one day i want to,and the next i dont,LOL,,I need to hear it from a exp breeder,pro's and cons to the whole idea!!,,,anyways,,off topic,,,Im going to have to ''knowledge up'' on the whole pearl color mutations,I have a young tiel now 5/6 months,who is a pearl,and whistles tunes just like the older birds,he is starting to molt,and im patiently waiting for the ''final results'',He is really getting a lighter color to him,more of a silvery shade,I will take a pict tomorrow and post it with-in this thread !Thanks Again!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute, congrats


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Thankx xxxSpikexxxx,,i just love the little buggers,a couple of them were looking at me like,,,''get that camera outta here lady'',,,cant blame em',,lolol


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww bless im going all Gooey lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the last pic in the top row "oldest baby" isn't a white face it has a yellow face which would make it Grey split to pied And possiable white face and then the pearl but it is not a visual white face


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're cutie patooties, congrats.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Atv chick,
The parents of these babies are both greys ,split to whiteface(which i did not know)I was totally floored when i had one lil white fluffball in the batch of 5 babies,the oldest baby,has yellow spots on the back of its head(its aunty is pied)then 2 pearls,then the whiteface,then the normal grey baby who happens to have a very greenish face(now where did that pop up??LOLOL)Anyways,when i did the collage,i write things for my memories,it may not make sense to others,but for me it does,The lady who is buying the ''oldest''one wanted a pict of all babies,to see the mutations the mommy and daddy produced,so thats why that specific baby is labeled that way,,sorry for the confusion!!Its my own way of labeling persay.Here is the most current picture of the baby,taken a few minutes ago;-)


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ooh ok that makes sense then  

the greenish your seeing may just be the yellow mixing with the grey i've noticed it occasionally on my normal grey babies in some spots it looked green but i think it was just how the yellow mixed with the grey


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

On that oldest babies face its not as noticable as on the youngest,lil runters(as we call him)his/her face is covered with this greenish tinge,,Ive been researching the ''olive''colors,and been to many websites looking,and to me they arent ''green''at all,they look more fallow,and washed out colors..A breeder friend of mine has a ''emerald''tiel and im going to see it sunday and bring my camera!!!I can hardly wait!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

no they're not actually "green" at all, its just a wash the colors give off 

I had a Emerald Pearl Pied and Only in good strong lighting and it being pointed out to me could i then see the green wash 

this is My Emerald Pearl Pied (she died several months ago though) 

She's the one on the Left 



















She's in the back in this one 










This Emerald is from www.themutationstation.com


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful picts,it gives me a clearer picture of what the colors appear to be,,,when i hear the term ''olive'',,to me it means green!!And its really not,hard to explain,but i understand the term much better now;-),,Thanks!!
PS,,and im sorry for your loss;-( losing a loved one is never easy....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is SO hard to capture the color of the emerald/olive mutation. The only way I can is to use a shop towel or a bowl and use that as my guide when taking pix's to adjust the photo to get an accurate pix. And then each persons monitor may show colors differently....


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovin_the_tiels said:


> Thanks for the beautiful picts,it gives me a clearer picture of what the colors appear to be,,,when i hear the term ''olive'',,to me it means green!!And its really not,hard to explain,but i understand the term much better now;-),,Thanks!!
> PS,,and im sorry for your loss;-( losing a loved one is never easy....


don't feel bad i thought it meant a green cockatiel too I was looking for a Green at least similar to a Green Quaker, but maybe 2 or 3 tones lighter 

and if my boyfriend wouldn't of pointed out the green tint in her tail feather I probably never would of noticed it LOL 

and thank you she was a great bird for the short time I had her.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Speaking of boyfriends,,i moved here with 4 birds,as of today i have 19,i wonder how many i will get to have b4 he says enough,,LMAO!!
Anyways,yes the green,oh the green!!!It was several years ago(about 10) when i finally seen my first cinnamon,and i went OH,OK,I,SEE,,,and my passion for having 2-3 of every color has gone wild!!I still have to get a couple more whites and i'll be happy;-)and then there is that elusive GREEN!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

CAREFUL!!! Tiels can be very addicting. 

When I began it started with a pair of greys that someone gave me. After a couple of unsucessful tries they had babies and one was this odd speckly baby I was sure had a feather disorder because it did not look like the parents. The lady at the pet store had a hard time trying not to laugh when I brought this baby in and asked her what was wrong with it and how can I fix it? She gently informed me it was normal, healthy and was a pearl. That pearl, which we named 'George' (later learned it was a she) was the match that lit the fuse and I had to have every color. 

At one time I was up to 800 cockatiels. I started selectively breeding and holding onto the babies. I couldn't afford the fancier and rare colors so I saved for a visual and bred for splits and traded with other breeders for new bloodlines to pair with what I had.

Over the years I have downsized alot. If you ask me now I'll say I have about 50+ tiels, because I am guessing and I really don't want to really know how many.

Thank God there are currently no new mutations, and if there are I am covering my eyes and ears


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovin_the_tiels said:


> Speaking of boyfriends,,i moved here with 4 birds,as of today i have 19,i wonder how many i will get to have b4 he says enough,,LMAO!!
> Anyways,yes the green,oh the green!!!It was several years ago(about 10) when i finally seen my first cinnamon,and i went OH,OK,I,SEE,,,and my passion for having 2-3 of every color has gone wild!!I still have to get a couple more whites and i'll be happy;-)and then there is that elusive GREEN!!



my problem is my boyfriend doesn't tell me no, I have to tell him NO and well to him NO means yes LOL

I wanted just ONE BIRD I couldn't make up my mind if i wanted a budgie or a Quaker, Well at the time the budgie was easier to find, So I went out the week of mothers day 2007 bought my very 1st one , he was my mothers day gift from my kids only they didn't know it until they got home from school the day i bought him LOL that was May, July I got an Email from a person on a Quaker forum who had to rehome her Quaker, she brought him to me on July 17 2007 , by august I had 3 more budgies, I wanted to get my 1st one a friend because he kept trying to be friends with the Quaker but the Quaker wasn't having no parts of it, then my kids wanted birds they could handle So i hunted down a couple Tiels for them next thing I knew it was about 6 months later and I had roughly 64 birds now its been 2 years and i'm at around 52 not counting the babies - they'd put me back over 60 Plus i have one cage of about 8 or so budgies I'm selling (downsizing them got to many of all the same mutations) and I have one adult tiel to sell 

who do i blame? My mom and my b/f My mom for never letting me have a bird growing up(she said they were too messy ) I had cats and dogs all my life and I can live w/out one - Not happily but i can do it lol and The boyfriend because he doesn't tell me NO, and he's the one who's bought them all he'd go to a pet shop and call me "they have a budgie that looks like blah blah" then i'd say if you like it get it LOL 

but it is now me telling him We have too many We need to sell some its getting hard figuring out who is who they're all starting to look alike


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

IM ADDICTED!!Is there a ''cockatiels''anomoyous(my spelling sux today,LOL),,I also started with just a couple in minnesota,then i had 29 b4 i knew it,i couldnt part with the babies!!OH BOY!I moved to New Mexico,and had to sell/give away thousands of $worth of birds/cages/toys,etc(i was worried they wouldnt make the 1725 mile trip)so i took my 2 airedales,my 2 kids,and moved,,it about crushed my spirit to part with my beloved birds;-(,,i got here to N.M,and with in a year,my 14 yr old airedale Zouzou,got ran over on accident,(she was slow)and had to put her down,me and my Dad(rip 6/10/2006)cried like babies for the 75 mile round trip,(we only had airedales growing up)then 6months later,some *&$#@& stole my Brodie airedale;-(,she was in a kennel within a fenced yard,way out in the country,on a private ranch,,Long story short,,,i had no pets for several years,i refused to have any,my heart was broken!!!And when i moved to Missouri,a co-worker said to me,''my Dad raises tiels""OMG,it was ON!!I bought my first 2,then a month later 2 more,so i had 2 brothers and 2 sisters form dif people,,i moved to back to New mexico in March 2009,with my 4 birds,they had one heck of a ride,i towed my vehicle behind the u-haul,and in Oklahoma,my truck fell off the tow dolley,i was terrified!!My birds were seatbelted in that truck!!!I trembled as i walked towards the vehicle opened the door,and my birds were screaming at me,i was relieved to know they were alive!!!!we made it here,,finally,,,and i started buying birds!!!My hunny had never been around birds b4,and i heard him laugh so hard he cried,he never said a word,when all of a sudden over 4 months time,i had 19 total,he started buying me super cages,and ordering millet thru california,and my passion has turned into his passion,and we are one happy bird family!!!I am teaching him all the lil tips and tricks,and what i learn here,i pass on to him and my friends!Its so nice to come here and talk with ''feathered friends'',and yes,,IM ADDICTED!!
Sorry this was so long,Its been a long time since i had this passion for birds,and when we finally buy the home we want,He's building me a Aviary,i can hardly wait!!!


----------

